# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Mbiemrat e Familjeve Shkodrane me Prejardhje te huaj.

## Ura e Cekajve

Ja disa fragmente nga libri "Shkodra dhe Motet" shkruar nga Hamdi Bushati. Ne ket liber flitet, nder te tjera, per prejardhjen e huaj te nje pjese te madhe te familjeve Shkodrane.


Prej librit "Shkodra dhe motet" te Hamdi Bushatit.


Mesuesi i popullit Hamdi Bushati (1896-1983), qe rrjedh nga nji nder familjet e nderueme dhe ma te njohtuna shkodrane, ka ba me shume perkushtim, kambengulje dhe me ndershmenì shkencore e pune te palodhun, tue konzultue mijra dokumenta dhe libra si dhe tue mbledhe te dhana direkt nga goja e popullit, librin dyvolumsh me vlere te madhe historike SHKODRA DHE MOTET - TRADITE, NGJARJE, NJEREZ- te botuem (mbas vdekjes se Tij) ne Shkoder ne vitin 1999, me rreth 1200 faqe dhe me nji aneks 120 faqesh me titull Pamje gjenealigjike familjesh shkodrane.
I biri i Tij, mesuesi i njohtun z.Nexhmi Hamdi Bushati ne Dy fjale per botuesin nder te tjera shkruen: Per botimin e kesaj vepre kane treguar interesim te veçante punonesit e Muzeut Historik te Shkodres dhe ata te Fototekes "Marubi" me ne krye drejtorin, Z.Mentor Quku, qe angazhoi dhe te ndjerin Vehbi Troshani per daktilografimin me cilesi te larte te ketij doreshkrimi. Po keshtu meritojne mirenjohje Z. Ali Kazazi e Visar Baia qe arriten te sensibilizojne dashamiresit e nismave kulturore duke mundesuar sponsorizimin e botimit te kesaj vepre. Me kete rast e ndjej per detyre te falenderoj Z. Prof. Dr. Zija Shkodra, Faik Luli, Islam Dizdari, Menduh Derguti, qe me pergatitjen e tyre profesionale dhe me sugjerimet e tyre te kualifikuara ndihmuan qe ky punim te dilte sa me serioz..

Ne kapitullin e VI Familjet shkodrane me prejardhje te huej ( faqe 283-312 ) te volumit te dyte studjuesi i njohtun shkodran Hamdi Bushati shkruen si ma poshte vijon:

 Siç dihet historikisht, kur Sulltan Mehmeti II e pushtoi Shkodren, shume familje kristjane e lane vendin dhe u larguan nga qyteti. Shtepite qe lane kristjant ua dhane myslimanve. Nga kjo kuptohet mire se ata mysliman, te cilve iu dorezuan shtepite e kristjanve te ikur nuk ishin te gjithe shqiptar te konvertuar ne islam, nder ato vitet e okupacionit, ata ishin turq ose me kombesi te tjera jo shqiptare. Instalime myslimansh me prejardhje te huaj kan vazhduar te vertetohen deri ne kohet e fundit te pushtimit osman te Shkodres. Krahas myslimanve erdhen edhe kristjan.
Nga pikpamja etnografike dhe historike duhet ditur prejardhja e familjeve te shqiptarizuara si myslimane ashtu kristjane. Me gjithe gjurmimet tona mbi keto familje qe ekzistojne sot ne Shkoder, duhet te kene mbetur pa u permendur edhe te tjera, por shpresojme ti zbulojme me vone. Njikohesisht kjo eshte nje çeshtje politiko-komplekse, qe meriton per tu studjuar. Krahas interesit historik ky proces paraqet edhe vlere shoqerore, sepse evidenton psikologjine e shkodranit, bujarine e tolerancen e tij ndaj jabanxhinjve. Duhet dijtur se ne Shkoder ka edhe familje te shuara, sidomos ne periudhen e smundjeve epidemike, sikurse murtaja, kolera, etj. te shekujve 18, 19. Me rast edhe keto familje do te mundohemi ti zbulojme deri ku mundemi.
Per prejardhjen e familjeve qe jemi duke i pershkruar nuk kemi dokumente konkrete, perveç te dhenave tradicionale te vete pjestarve te atyre familjeve, te cilet kane degjuar nga pleqt e tyre. 

1) Te ardhur nga Turqia, Egjypti, Arabia, Dardanelet, Maroku, Tunizia, Algjeria, Siria, Dagistani, Sudani etj:
Familjet e ardhura nga keto vende perbejne numrin me te madh te familjeve te ardhura ne Shkoder. Ne kete studim nuk permenden te gjitha familjet e ardhuna nga keto vende, por vetem ato familje qe jane ma te njohtunat si familja Raxhimi (imam nga Egjypti), familja Djepaxhija (tregtar nga Konje e Anadollit), familja Berdicaj (te ardhun nga Anadolli qyshe ne fillim te invazionit osman dhe te vendosun ne fshatin Berdice), familja Derguti (nga Vilajeti i Ajdinit ne Anadoll te vendosun ne lagjen Dergut), Çukejt (artilier nga Turqia), Çakejt (personalitet zyrtar nga Çanak-Kalaja-Dardanele), Kashejt (nga Spanja mbas zhgatrrimit te dinastise islame), Sheh Muhamet Magribi (imam nga Maroku), Dilaverit (ushtarak nga Turkia), Bilanet (pregatites ilaçesh nga krahina Bilan e Anadollit), Kalajajt (oficer jeniçersh te ardhun qe ne kohet e para te invazionit osman), Abdurrahmanet (oficer turk nga Egjipti), Rust (nepunes), familja Kalact, familja Shehi (shehler me origjine arabe), familja e Nelit te Molla Dautit (origjine egjiptjane), familja Dizdart (dizdar ne kalà i ardhun nga Izniku i Bruzes se Anadollit), fisi i Sheh Qazim Hoxhes (ushtarak nga qyteti i Kastamonit te Anadollit), familja Axhemi (ushtarak nga Trabzuni i Azise se Vogal), familja Boksejt (ushtarak nga Anadolli), familja Muhamet Shehu (hoxhe nga viset e Azise se Vogel), familja Jenishehri (nga qyteti i vilajetit Hudaveqindar te sanxhakut Ortugal), familja Hysejt (oficer nga Izmiri i Anadollit), familja Xhemil Tulejmani (tekstilist nga qyteti Humus i Sirise), familja Mexhidi (me prejardhje nga Degistani), familja Behrej (ushtarake qe nga fillimi i pushtimit osman), familja Allajbegve (kolonel me origjine turke), familja Hadrejt (mytevli-administrator kujdestar), familja Sala-Isuft (grek i bame musliman).- Zezaket e shqiptarizuar (te mbiquejtunit  Harapet ) ne Shkoder, qe formojne nji numer te vogel, jane pergjithesisht me origjine nga Sudani egjiptian. Jane te sjellur si skllever nga tregtart, sidomos nga detaret ulqinake. Keto jane blere nder tregjet e Algjerise, te Tunizise te Sirise etj. Keto permenden veçanerisht prane vezirve Bushatllij.Familjet katolike dhe orthodhokse nuk kan mbajtur kurr harape ose harapesha. Keto kan sherbyer vetem nder familjet borgjeze e aristokrate myslimane te cilat i kan trajtuar si bashkefamiljart e shtepise ku kane jetuar.

2) Familjet te ardhura nga Armenia, Greqia, Austria, Italia:
nga Armenia: te debuar prej turqve nga Mustafa Qemal Ataturkut, si familja Johanexhan (punonjes zorresh bagtishe), familja Hagopi (teknik dhe perpunues mendafshi), familja Muzali (mjek).
nga Greqia: familja Kacarosi (nepunes depoje duhani), familja Ronkali (rrobaqepes), familja Idromeno (arkitekt e piktor).
Te ardhun nga Austria, Vjena: familja Ingriz (kepucar dhe nji nga sindikalistat e pare ne Shkoder)
nga Italia: familja Scanietti (artist), familja Zamputti (mjek), familja Tedeschini (mjek qe nga 1760), familja Benussi (farmacist).
Edhe rreth ketyre familjeve jepen te dhena te vlefshme historike. Numuri i tyre nuk eshte i ndjeshem.

3) Podgoriçajt te ardhur nga Mali i Zi: Emigrantet Podgoriçan u dynden drejt Shkodres ne 4 periudha: 1)Gjate sundimit te Bushatlinjve, 2) Mbas Kongresit te Berlinit, 3) Gjate Luftes se I Botrore, 4) Gjate Luftes se II Botrore. Podgoriçajt jane sllav musliman nga Podgorica, Shpuza, Nikshiqi o ne pergjithesi nga Mali i Zi. Familjet podgoriçane ma te hershme, sidomos ato te dyndjes se pare, e ndjejne veten shqiptar dhe mjaft prej tyre kan bere shqiptarizimin e emrave duke hjekur mbrapashtesen sllave iq. Familja me e hershme dhe me e permendura ne kete studim asht familja Alivoda (Alivodoviq), prej nga rrjedh sot familja Podgorica, familja Bajri e cila dikur quhej Muxhiq, familja Mandia (=Mandiq), familja Osmani (=Osmanagiq), familja Haveri (=Haveriq), familja Uruçi (=Uruçeviq), familja Bebeziq, familja Sykaj (=Sykniq), Juka (=Jukniq), Llukaqi (=Llukaqeviq), Halluni (=Hallunoviq), familja Striniq. Familja Boshnjaku nga Bosnja etj.
4) Te ardhur nga tokat shqiptare, Ulqini, Tuzi, Kraja: Ka pase emigracion shqiptarsh ne Shkoder edhe nga tokat shqiptare ne Mal te Zi si Ulqini, Tuzi, Kraja. Duhet te them se emigracioni i podgoriçajve, i ulqinakve, etj, i ka dhene shkas ndryshimit te disa zakoneve tradicionale shkodrane. 


Ne fund te pjeses se dyte jepen kumtesat vlersuese te kesaj vepre nga:
Prof.Dr.Jup Kastrati, Prof.Dr.Gazmend Shpuza te cilen e quen Enciklopedi Albanologjike per Shkodren dhe shkodranet, As.Prof.Dr.Artan Haxhi, As.Prof.Dr.Simon Pepa, Islam Dizdari, Rektori i Universitetit Luigj Gurakuqi te Shkoderes As.Prof.Dr.Mahir Hoti, Mentor Kopliku, shkrimtari i njohtun Fadil Kraja, Nikolla Spathari, Ahmet Osja, Artes Llazani si dhe Nexhmi Hamdi Bushati. Ka pase nji jehone jo te vogel ne shtypin shqiptare: Gazeta Shqiptare me 11.10.1998, Rilindja Demokratike 20.10.1998, Rimbkambja me 20.10.1998, Drita Islame tetor 1998, Albania me 21.10.1998, Drita e Dijes me shtator dhe tetor 1998, Perla ne nr.4 1998, Klan ne nr. 84 1998.

----------


## goldian

shume interesante

----------


## Fehmikaciu

,,,,,,nese vashdoni me ket tempo te hulumtimeve do te arrini 10000vite mrapa,,,,pastaj SABITI I FERIZIT do te thote se MARK ANTONIN E KAM KUSHERI!!,,

----------


## enkelejd1971

> Ja disa fragmente nga libri "Shkodra dhe Motet" shkruar nga Hamdi Bushati. Ne ket liber flitet, nder te tjera, per prejardhjen e huaj te nje pjese te madhe te familjeve Shkodrane.
> 
> 
> Prej librit "Shkodra dhe motet" te Hamdi Bushatit.
> 
> 
> “Mesuesi i popullit” Hamdi Bushati (1896-1983), qe rrjedh nga nji nder familjet e nderueme dhe ma te njohtuna shkodrane, ka ba me shume perkushtim, kambengulje dhe me ndershmenì shkencore e pune te palodhun, tue konzultue mijra dokumenta dhe libra si dhe tue mbledhe te dhana direkt nga goja e popullit, librin dyvolumsh me vlere te madhe historike “SHKODRA DHE MOTET” -“ TRADITE, NGJARJE, NJEREZ”- te botuem (mbas vdekjes se Tij) ne Shkoder ne vitin 1999, me rreth 1200 faqe dhe me nji aneks 120 faqesh me titull “Pamje gjenealigjike familjesh shkodrane”.
> I biri i Tij, mesuesi i njohtun z.Nexhmi Hamdi Bushati ne “Dy fjale per botuesin” nder te tjera shkruen: “Per botimin e kesaj vepre kane treguar interesim te veçante punonesit e Muzeut Historik te Shkodres dhe ata te Fototekes "Marubi" me ne krye drejtorin, Z.Mentor Quku, qe angazhoi dhe te ndjerin Vehbi Troshani per daktilografimin me cilesi te larte te ketij doreshkrimi. Po keshtu meritojne mirenjohje Z. Ali Kazazi e Visar Baia qe arriten te sensibilizojne dashamiresit e nismave kulturore duke mundesuar sponsorizimin e botimit te kesaj vepre. Me kete rast e ndjej per detyre te falenderoj Z. Prof. Dr. Zija Shkodra, Faik Luli, Islam Dizdari, Menduh Derguti, qe me pergatitjen e tyre profesionale dhe me sugjerimet e tyre te kualifikuara ndihmuan qe ky punim te dilte sa me serioz.”.
> 
> ...


Shume interesante ura ku i gjete?

----------


## fegi II

Hamdi Bushati: Familjet shkodrane me prejardhje të huaj!

Mesuesi i popullit” Hamdi Bushati (1896-1983) shqiptar puro, qe rrjedh nga nji nder familjet e nderueme dhe ma te njohtuna shkodrane, ka ba me shume perkushtim, dhe me ndershmenì shkencore e pune te palodhun, tue konzultue mijra dokumenta dhe libra si dhe tue mbledhe te dhana direkt nga goja e popullit, librin dyvolumsh me vlere te madhe historike “SHKODRA DHE MOTET” -“TRADITE, NGJARJE, NJEREZ”- te botuem (mbas vdekjes se Tij) ne Shkoder ne vitin 1999, me rreth 1200 faqe dhe me nji aneks 120 faqesh me titull “Pamje gjenealigjike familjesh shkodrane”
linku.Forumi shqiptar
.http://www.forumishqiptar.com/thread...%C3%AB-huaj%21

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po Anxhela Martini nga e perjardhjen e mbiemrit. Shume dehes e ka mbiemrin...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Shume interesante ura ku i gjete?


Faleminderit Enkelejd. Jam i interesuar te di origjinen e mbiemrit tim dhe mbiemrave te tjer qe perdorin shqiptaret, rastesisht me doli ky artikull ne internet. Mendoj se shqiptaret nuk i kushtojne fare rendesi mbiemrit te tyre, pa e ditur se mbiemri tregon origjinen e familjes, ndersa ne shqiptaret kujtojm se mbiemrin na e ndrroj turku kshu kot.

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Po Anxhela Martini nga e perjardhjen e mbiemrit. Shume dehes e ka mbiemrin...


Mendoj se eshte shqiptar, pasi mbiemri Martini eshte derivat i emrit Martin. Kjo familje kur e ka regjistruar mbiemrin, ka vene si mbiemer emrin e babait te famijes. Siç kane bere shum te tjere: Zeqir - Zeqiri, Ahmet - Ahmeti, Jakup - Jakupi, Gjon - Gjoni  e keshtu me radhe.

----------


## enkelejd1971

> Faleminderit Enkelejd. Jam i interesuar te di origjinen e mbiemrit tim dhe mbiemrave te tjer qe perdorin shqiptaret, rastesisht me doli ky artikull ne internet. Mendoj se shqiptaret nuk i kushtojne fare rendesi mbiemrit te tyre, pa e ditur se mbiemri tregon origjinen e familjes, ndersa ne shqiptaret kujtojm se mbiemrin na e ndrroj turku kshu kot.


Me intereson edhe mua te di origjinen e mbiemrit tim si mund ta bej?

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Me intereson edhe mua te di origjinen e mbiemrit tim si mund ta bej?


Si e ke mbiemrin?

Une tani i arrij ti dalloj ato mbiemra qe jane shqiptar dhe ato qe nuk jane. Arrij te dalloj dhe ne qofte se jane mbiemra jugu apo veriu. Pershembull mbiemri im "Ceka" eshte nga veriu.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Të shqipëruar, unë i bie që ta kem Ljarja, por edhe kështu si e kam sot, s'kam ankesa me thënë të drejtën; jo vetëm për faktin se nuk vuaj nga komplekse përkatësie, por as nga delire madhështie; paraardhësit i kam shqiptarë dhe kemi qenë të krishterë fillimisht nga ana e babit, por edhe sikur të ishte e kundërta, e rëndësishme është sesi ndihem unë sot për vete dhe nuk është mbiemri që e bën një njeri. Bie fjala, kemi këta Bushatët, që iu duket vetja si 'çifutët' sikur kanë ndonjë kromozom të veçantë, kur në të vërtetë sot i ke sikur kanë pësuar ndonjë mutacion gjenetik. I kanë meshkujt si me qenë turq, dmth një pëllëmbë mbi tokë mashkull dhe si me penallti në kokë.
Pastaj, duke marrë parasysh se kush i paska dhënë sugjerime mbi këto studime, bie fjala Faik Luli (dritë pastë se ka vdekur) dhe Islam Dizdari që kanë qenë pjesë e fondacioneve turke, nuk habitem që iu paskan dalë kaq shumë nga anadolli këtyre. Sidomos këta Dizdarët më shkatërrojnë fare, kur e thonë me krenari: "ne kena ardh prej Stambollit"

Të them diçka pa dorashka dhe, me këmbë në tokë tani në fund; na rroftë mbiemri, kur Shkodrën sot e kanë pushtuar .... lëre lëre se s'po e them më mirë...

----------


## goldian

Fleur ke harru me than qe keta Bushatit e kann tipike shprehjen 
na jena der e madhe hahahahha

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Të shqipëruar, unë i bie që ta kem Ljarja, por edhe kështu si e kam sot, s'kam ankesa me thënë të drejtën; jo vetëm për faktin se nuk vuaj nga komplekse përkatësie, por as nga delire madhështie; paraardhësit i kam shqiptarë dhe kemi qenë të krishterë fillimisht nga ana e babit, por edhe sikur të ishte e kundërta, e rëndësishme është sesi ndihem unë sot për vete dhe nuk është mbiemri që e bën një njeri. Bie fjala, kemi këta Bushatët, që iu duket vetja si 'çifutët' sikur kanë ndonjë kromozom të veçantë, kur në të vërtetë sot i ke sikur kanë pësuar ndonjë mutacion gjenetik. I kanë meshkujt si me qenë turq, dmth një pëllëmbë mbi tokë mashkull dhe si me penallti në kokë.
> Pastaj, duke marrë parasysh se kush i paska dhënë sugjerime mbi këto studime, bie fjala Faik Luli (dritë pastë se ka vdekur) dhe Islam Dizdari që kanë qenë pjesë e fondacioneve turke, nuk habitem që iu paskan dalë kaq shumë nga anadolli këtyre. Sidomos këta Dizdarët më shkatërrojnë fare, kur e thonë me krenari: "ne kena ardh prej Stambollit"
> 
> Të them diçka pa dorashka dhe, me këmbë në tokë tani në fund; na rroftë mbiemri, *kur Shkodrën sot e kanë pushtua*r .... lëre lëre se s'po e them më mirë...


kokrrat e maleve  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Fleur ke harru me than qe keta Bushatit e kann tipike shprehjen 
> na jena der e madhe hahahahha


gold,

si e ke ..arin?

ke me ja ... momen tani qe moret pushtetin?...lol

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Fleur ke harru me than qe keta Bushatit e kann tipike shprehjen 
> na jena der e madhe hahahahha


Me numrin e madh të budallenjve që shtohen dita ditës, me siguri që dera e tyre e madhe i prodhon :D

----------


## Ura e Cekajve

> Të shqipëruar, unë i bie që ta kem Ljarja, por edhe kështu si e kam sot, s'kam ankesa me thënë të drejtën; jo vetëm për faktin se nuk vuaj nga komplekse përkatësie, por as nga delire madhështie; paraardhësit i kam shqiptarë dhe kemi qenë të krishterë fillimisht nga ana e babit, por edhe sikur të ishte e kundërta, e rëndësishme është sesi ndihem unë sot për vete dhe nuk është mbiemri që e bën një njeri. Bie fjala, kemi këta Bushatët, që iu duket vetja si 'çifutët' sikur kanë ndonjë kromozom të veçantë, kur në të vërtetë sot i ke sikur kanë pësuar ndonjë mutacion gjenetik. I kanë meshkujt si me qenë turq, dmth një pëllëmbë mbi tokë mashkull dhe si me penallti në kokë.
> Pastaj, duke marrë parasysh se kush i paska dhënë sugjerime mbi këto studime, bie fjala Faik Luli (dritë pastë se ka vdekur) dhe Islam Dizdari që kanë qenë pjesë e fondacioneve turke, nuk habitem që iu paskan dalë kaq shumë nga anadolli këtyre. Sidomos këta Dizdarët më shkatërrojnë fare, kur e thonë me krenari: "ne kena ardh prej Stambollit"
> 
> Të them diçka pa dorashka dhe, me këmbë në tokë tani në fund; na rroftë mbiemri, kur Shkodrën sot e kanë pushtuar .... lëre lëre se s'po e them më mirë...


Ky studim eshte bere per Shkodren, por kuptohet qe ne te gjithe Shqiprine ka pasur popullsi te ardhur nga vendet Islamike.
Per shembull, dihet qe banoret e Tiranes, ato autoktonet e vjeter, jane me prejardhje Turke- Iraniane.

----------


## BLEDI_SH

> banoret e Tiranes, ato autoktonet e vjeter, jane me prejardhje Turke- Iraniane.


ik mor debil,mor antishqiptar,mor pis,si ske turp,ke pa ndonje tiranas te zi ne surrat ti??

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Ky studim eshte bere per Shkodren, por kuptohet qe ne te gjithe Shqiprine ka pasur popullsi te ardhur nga vendet Islamike.
> Per shembull, dihet qe banoret e Tiranes, ato autoktonet e vjeter, jane me prejardhje Turke- Iraniane.


M'fal se po ta them troc ne nje shprehje shkodrance, po ty naqe "te paska rrujt Perja me kohe"... s'qenke ketu fare!!!
Une te them shqip qe kam te njejten prejardhje me Gjon Buzukun, ti me permend prurje nga vendet islamike.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> M'fal se po ta them troc ne nje shprehje shkodrance, po ty naqe "te paska rrujt Perja me kohe"... s'qenke ketu fare!!!
> Une te them shqip qe kam te njejten prejardhje me Gjon Buzukun, ti me permend prurje nga vendet islamike.


Moj lere ti,ti nuk na hyn ne puna,pa zgjidh situaten e Engjell Martinit tani...  :perqeshje:

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Moj lere ti,ti nuk na hyn ne puna,pa zgjidh situaten e Engjell Martinit tani... :p


Këta Martini, mesa di unë, janë nga Dukagjini. Pse të intereson kaq shumë ty kjo Ëngjëllushe Martini?  Kjo ka qejf xaxat lol, kështuqë, nqs ke marrë shumë ngjyrë atje ku je tani duke vuajtur :D, mbase edhe mund të tentosh; ta jap lejen, ti e di që s'jam xheloze unë.

----------

